# Write divx movie in cd



## champ_rock (Oct 30, 2006)

hello


i have got a divx encoded movie in .avi format which i want to write in a cd the .. (i  have a cd writer) so that it will be *playable in a divx enabled dvd player.*. the size of the file is about 650mb.

i have heard that a software named "toast" dos this kind of a thing in macs.. can u please tell me some software in windows?

i dont want to create a normal vcd..


----------



## mikeon (Oct 30, 2006)

Simple ! 

Just write it as a data disc thats it !


----------



## karthik_rcs (Oct 31, 2006)

Write the Movie the same way u r write normal data cd
Once u put inthe divx compatible player,it will detect


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 31, 2006)

ok so i dont require any extra software for doing that.. nero will be sufficient?

also, i think the normal vcd's depend upon some track information and all that.. will the divx player be automatically detect it the data cd? 

thanks


----------



## mikeon (Oct 31, 2006)

yea nero is fine, the player will automatically detect it and play the respective file.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 31, 2006)

will a divx compatible player play XVID movies? has anyone tried doing so?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 1, 2006)

all divx players play xvid files too.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 1, 2006)

@dIgItaL_BrAt.....can u gimme d make n model of the dvd player wich will play xvid formats flawlessly, n if possible gimme d price too


----------



## sloopy (Nov 7, 2006)

i have one of these, and use it with no problems...

*www.woot.com/Forums/ViewPost.aspx?PostID=756299

(yes thats where i got it too)


----------



## raksrules (Nov 7, 2006)

I am using Mitashi Divx 555 which plays Divx and Xvid files flawlessly. On the DVD player panel i will show as MP3 but will play the video. Also you can fast forward / rewind or jump to particular time on it. In case your player does not recognize what cd is put just press Menu to get an explorer type interface where u select the file and play. I have played videos from Digit DVD/CDs using my player


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 10, 2006)

I have got some video files with a DIVX logo. But there is not extension for the file. Whenever I open it , it wil ask for software and widnows MP will play the file. Now if i want to make a DVD of that file, which software shall i use? 
How to find that my DVD player got DIVX codec. 
And will .avi will be played in Divx codec enabled DVD player?
Answer me please


----------



## raksrules (Nov 10, 2006)

yes if it is .avi file encoded with either Divx or Xvid codec it will play in ur player. Use the gspot file information tool (i dont know where to get it) to view the details about the file (like audio codec used / video codec used)


----------

